# The nicest thing you can do for an Uber driver is not give birth in their back seat



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

*Seth Meyers' wife gives birth in their lobby - Uber charges them for a cancelled ride*


*By Emily Yahr*
15 April 2018 - 11:16pm
https://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/li...hem-for-a-cancelled-ride-20180415-p4z9sm.html









Alexi Ashe, left, and Seth Meyers at a charity event last year.

_Photo: Evan Agostini_

There are a lot of incredible elements to the story that Seth Meyers told Monday on his show, _Late Night_: His wife, Alexi, went into labour so quickly on Sunday that she gave birth to their baby boy in the lobby of their apartment building. Neighbours brought them hot towels to keep the baby warm. A member of the New York City Fire Department had to cut the umbilical cord.

All apparently went well, as Meyers - who got choked up a couple of times during the retelling - showed off pictures of his new son, who was quickly taken to the hospital after his dramatic entrance into the world.

And yet, there's another shocking element to the tale: Meyers called an Uber to take them to the hospital - but once his wife started physically giving birth as soon as she got into the lobby, they had to bail on that plan. And Uber still charged them for a cancelled ride.

Meyers described the situation like so: When his wife started to have contractions, they realised they better get going to the hospital. "We get into the lobby of our building. I have called an Uber. The Uber is outside," Meyers explained. "And we basically get to the steps of our building, we're in the lobby and we're walking down the steps, and my wife just says, 'I can't get in the car. I'm going to have the baby right now; the baby is coming.'"

Later in the story, Meyers ticked off a list of people he wanted to thank: the doormen in their building, the police officers and firefighters who showed up to help, the doctors. Then he added a bleeped-out expletive directed at "the Uber driver who charged me".

The audience burst into laughter and started applauding. "I mean, for real," Meyers continued. "Because we did you a huge favour." Meyers started laughing, because probably the nicest thing you can do for an Uber driver is not give birth in their back seat. Still, it's the principle of the thing. "We were about to, like, 'negative star' your Uber!" he said.

Granted, it's possible that the Uber driver didn't realise why the ride was cancelled (Meyers was a bit preoccupied, after all) and the policy is to charge a cancellation fee if someone doesn't show up to their car.

And don't worry, the story has a happy ending - when we reached out to Uber on Tuesday morning, a spokesman sent us the following statement:

"We are so happy for Seth and Alexi on the birth of their second child. We've refunded the trip and sent them our best wishes."

*The Washington Post*


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

I bet Uber stung the driver for the refund too


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
What a pathetic organisation Über is.

Day after day they pander to wänkers like Seth Meyers who are paid far in excess of their worth, and who should be first in line to broadcast responsible parenting by calling an ambulance or organising suitable transport.

Instead, Seth Meyers and his wife Alexi are fêted as some paragons of virtue, when in fact, even before their second child is born they are happy to abrogate their responsibility and blame everyone else for their own lack of planning or scheduling.

And this is what we deal with day after day, isn't it? Über is the ultimate 'pandering to populist sentiment' organisation in the world. There is no spine to this company, no backbone, no balls. Whatever happens to get the most votes - well that is the clarity you can expect. They stand for nothing and fall for everything.

....Back to the lobby...Seth and Alexi, the deadbeat parents are watched over and cared for by the doorman as well as police officers and fire fighters, who turned up to help the doctors. Yes, except for the doorman, they are all plural. So, there were at least two doctors, two police officers and two fire fighters, all assisting poor ol' Seth and Alexi. All of these officers of the public purse would be on the clock for probably $50 or more per hour, when benefits are included.

Meanwhile, our intrepid Über driver has been waiting patiently outside the building for his probable minimal fare. I don't know how much that is in Sethville, but it is probably a lot less than $10. At the very least, Über should defend and glorify the driver's efforts. But that would be too much to expect wouldn't it?

edit reason: spelling
.


----------



## Munch Mania (Dec 26, 2017)

Wow the ****** ordered an uber to take his pregnant wife to the hospital then complained that the ride.was a no show and got canceled? Entitled rich assholes. I bet he was gonna tip in the app too after his wife bled all over the seats


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> What a pathetic organisation Über is.
> 
> Day after day they pander to wänkers like Seth Meyers who are paid far in excess of their worth, and who should be first in line to broadcast responsible parenting by calling an ambulance or organising suitable transport.
> ...


well said,

however this also struck me,


Hugh G said:


> Then he added a bleeped-out expletive directed at "the Uber driver who charged me".
> 
> The audience burst into laughter and started applauding.


This shows that many riders have a disrespectful attitude towards drivers and their time


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> What a pathetic organisation Über is.
> 
> Day after day they pander to wänkers like Seth Meyers who are paid far in excess of their worth, and who should be first in line to broadcast responsible parenting by calling an ambulance or organising suitable transport.
> ...


Very well said.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Ben Hall said:


> well said,
> 
> however this also struck me,
> 
> This shows that many riders have a disrespectful attitude towards drivers and their time


What an idiot... Lol he complained about a cancellation fee ? Should've called the ambulance


----------



## acme (Dec 7, 2016)

Cheapskate bastard, the drivers time is just as valuable as his.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

the Uber driver, according to a study showing he makes about $5.00 an hour, who took time out of his day to promptly get to the couple's house, should have comped his cancellation fee in honor of the Megamillionaire couple's having a baby. I mean, clearly, the Megamillionaire couple deserve at least that. Let those Uber drivers eat cake!


----------

